# kernel 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 HPSA/CCISS problem - CCISS broken?

## frli8848

Hi all,

I have a problem when upgrading from 2.6.36-gentoo-r8  to  2.6.37-gentoo-r4. The CCISS driver for the HP Smart Array Controller does not seem to work (this is on a HP ProLiant ML120 G6 machine). There is no /dev/cciss/c0d0p1 device so I get a kernel panic. Booting from the latest minimal install cd (install-amd64-minimal-20110421.iso) does also not work (it is using the 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 kernel and there is no /dev/cciss folder nor any /dev/sd* devices).

I have tried do disable the CCISS block driver and use the HPSA SCSI driver but I need a working /dev/sd* device to install the image (using lilo). That is, when I set

boot = /dev/sda

image = /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.37-gentoo-r4

      root = /dev/sda1

      label = Gentoo2.6.37r4

(which is the device naming for the HPSA driver) I get the lilo error:

# lilo -v

LILO version 22.8, Copyright (C) 1992-1998 Werner Almesberger

Development beyond version 21 Copyright (C) 1999-2006 John Coffman

Released 19-Feb-2007 and compiled at 14:41:13 on May 25 2011

Fatal: raid_setup: stat("/dev/sda")

since there is no /dev/sda using the old 2.6.36-gentoo-r8  kernel. By setting,

boot = /dev/cciss/c0d0

image = /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.37-gentoo-r4

      root = /dev/cciss/c0d0p1

      label = Gentoo2.6.37r4

I can run lilo but then the new kernel won't boot since (I guess) it expect /dev/sda and /dev/sda1

How do I fix this?

Regards,

/Fredrik

Edit: changed the title.

----------

## frli8848

I have tried to fix this for  few days. I think I need a boot cd (or usb stick) with the hpsa driver enabled and the cciss driver disabled to be able to upgrade to 2.6.37-gentoo-r4.

I will stick with 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 for a while and submit a bug report on the broken cciss driver in 2.6.37-gentoo-r4.

/F

----------

## frli8848

Apperently this is already known: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=367705

Just have to wait for the updated install CD.

/F

----------

## josiah47

I just compiled kernel this morning 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 with CCISS and have a Compaq i5 controller and it working fine

----------

## frli8848

I think some hardware support was removed from the CCISS driver but not for all chips.

The raid controller in the HP ProLiant ML120 G6 machine is:

# lshw 

<snip>

01:00.0 RAID bus controller: Hewlett-Packard Company Smart Array G6 controllers (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Smart Array P212

Basically, I need to boot and run lilo on a kernel with HPSA driver enabled to upgrade > 2.6.36-gentoo-r8

/Fredrik

----------

## frli8848

I suceeded to upgrade the kernel (to 2.6.38-gentoo-r6) by first installing gentoo on a USB-stick with the CCISS driver disabled and the HPSA driver enabled and then, efter booting from the USB-stick, running lilo. That is, when booting from USB-stick the

```
/dev/sda*

/dev/sdb*

```

etc. devices are available so that the new kernel kan be installed.

I needed to add these kernel parameters to be able to boot from the USB-stick:

```
image = /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-gentoo-r6

      root = /dev/sda1

      label = Gentoo2.6.38r6

      append="slowusb rootdelay=15"
```

to allow some delay for the usb driver to load properly before mounting the file system.

----------

